# Eliminación de ruidos en fuentes, y amplificadores.



## cuervokbza (Sep 23, 2008)

Buenasss!
Abrí este tema para intentar recopilar datos y experiencias acerca del filtrado de fuentes para amplificador. En mi caso en particular necesito una fuente que entregue 15V fijos y 3A, no regulable, no simétrica, simple, pero bien estabilizada con el menos ruido posible, ya sea riple, RF, o ruido térmico, etc.. Estuve investigando un poco por internet y me encontré con algunos "tips":

-En algunas fuentes colocan capacitores de poliéster de 100nF en paralelo a cada diodo del puente rectificador para eliminar ruidos de RF.

-El valor del capacitor electrolítico principal (el que va después del puente) debe ser de 2000microF por cada Amper que entregará la fuente (por ejemplo: para mi fuente de 3A necesito un capacitor de 6000microF o el valor comercial más cercano) . Supuestamente si se sobrepasa este valor los diodos pierden un poco de rendimiento.

-Conviene llenar la plaqueta de masa (-) en aquellos espacios que no existan otras pistas. (esto tanto para la fuente como para el amplificador).

-Alejar el transformador lo más posible del amplificador y de la plaqueta de la fuente.

-Unir todas las masas del amplificador y de la fuente y conectarlas al chasis metálico para suprimir los ruidos externos (algo así como la jaula de faraday).

Me gustaría saber si estas medidas antes mencionadas son realmente efectivas o son solo un mito. 
También pueden compartir los esquemas de fuentes que les hayan funcionado con muy bajo nivel de ruido en amplificador, o compartir medidas que hayan tomado y que redujeron el ruido en sus circuitos. Desde ya muchísimas gracias. Espero sus respuestas.


----------



## Luis_electronica (Sep 23, 2008)

Todas las medidas comentadas son reales.
Para destacar: La unión de todas las masas de fuente, amplificador y chasis, debe ser realizado en un solo punto del chasis.
Esto es para evitar que se formen "espiras de masa" donde participan los cableados, la chapa del chasis, vínculos ente distintas placas.
Estas espiras de masa, tienen áreas muy significativas y en el peor momento inducen ruido eléctrico de soloellas saben donde.
Respecto a la distancia del transformador, es más importante que esté a 90º de la placa, para que el campo electromagnético quede los más fuera del esquema.
Parf el filtrado fina, nada como el viejo transformador de impedancia de filtro, con dos capacitores formando un filtro PHI. He tenido buenos resultados, reemplazando la impedancia con un diod en sentido directo.


----------



## cuervokbza (Sep 23, 2008)

Gracias luis ! me viene barbaro tu aporte, te molesto mucho si te pido un diagramita sencillo del filtro del que me hablás?!

desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## Luis_electronica (Sep 24, 2008)

En rápido esquema, hago una indicación de como se forma de la espira de masa, que eventualmente puede captar ruido eléctrico exoteno al sistema (motores, vehículos, lámparas de descarga, celulares, etc.)
Esto es gravísimo si además se toman dos puntos del chasis que están separados por un pliegue de la chapa.
Otro puntoa tener en cuenta, es usar transformador sin punto medio. Si las bobinas de salida no se hacen simultáneamnte, va a tener disitinto comportamiento magnético y posiblemente diferencia de espiras. Cuando se rectifica eso dá dos escalones de tensión disitintos en la salida, que se ve y oye como una frecuencia de 50 ó 60 Hz de la amplitud de la diferencia de tensión. Por eso se deben usar puentes de diodos.
Un abrazo


----------



## cuervokbza (Sep 24, 2008)

Mil gracias luis !
interesante lo de las espiras de masa!. Lo del transformador de punto medio tampoco lo sabía!


----------



## Luis_electronica (Sep 24, 2008)

Había incluído un par de gráficos, pero como soy nuevo en esto me pasé de largo con el peso del archivo. Lo trato de subir de nuevo en PDF, espero que salga bien


----------



## cuervokbza (Sep 28, 2008)

Muy bien !
Estuve estos dias buscando y recopilando un poco de información. Y en conclusión, lo recomendado por luis_electronica en este tópico y lo recomendado por Fogonazo en el tópico "Reguladores de Voltaje 78XX en la práctica" ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-78xx-practica-15214/ ) es un resumen de lo que se puede hacer para llevar el rendimiento,fiabilidad y estabilidad de un 78XX al máximo en una fuente fija de voltaje.

Ésta es la recopilación que hice:

-No utilizar transformadores con punto medio, a menos que sea estrictamente necesario.
-El valor del capacitor principal debe ser de 2200 microF por cada Amper que entregará la fuente.
-Llenar con la pista "masa" o GND (como gusten) todos los espacios de la plaqueta que no sean ocupados por otras pistas.
-Conectar las masas del amplificador, la fuente y el chasis en un solo punto, lo más cercano posible al capacitor de salida de la fuente, para evitar las espiras de masa explicadas por luis_electrónica.
-Colocar un capacitor de 100nF en paralelo a cada diodo del puente de diodos.
-El transformador deben colocarse a 90 grados de la plaqueta.

A partir de todo esto realizé un diagrama que es fruto de la unión entre el circuito anteriormente mostrado por luis y un ciruito presentado por fogonazo. además le agregue un diodo entre la salida y la entrada de 7812 (cosa que vi en pablin y es para protección del integrado). Un diodo en la salida, por protección.

Así y todo me quedan dudas como:

-La bobina que aparece despues del capacitor principal,¿como se hace?, ¿cual es su cantidad de espiras?, ¿grosor del cobre?, etc etc. Pero en la respuesta anterior a la mía esta el circuito de luis, que tiene la bobina, y parece que puede ser "reemplazada" por un diodo. No se que diodo puede ser ese.....aunque imagino que la bobina debe ser lo mas aconsejable, son un problema para mi ya que nunca fabriqué una.

-Me gustaría saber el valor del capacitor que esta inmediatamente despues de la bobina...

Agradezco eternamente a quien me pueda dar una mano .... 

desde ya muchas gracias.

[/img]


----------



## Reiy (Nov 6, 2008)

hola yo tambien soy nuevo en esto y pues lei tu comentario y me surgieron algunas dudas,por ejemplo como que Llenar con la pista "masa" o GND (como gusten) todos los espacios de la plaqueta que no sean ocupados por otras pistas. y bueno la misma duda que cuando te la aclaren tambien me gustaria estar presente que es la de la bobina..saludos


----------



## Luis_electronica (Nov 6, 2008)

El hecho de llenar los espacios no usados con pista de masa, tiene dos funciones. 
La primera es que  si bien cuando se hace el dibujo del circuito impreso se debe pintar el área de masa, cuando se hace la plaqueta se ahorra ácido, laser o fresa para comer cobre. Eso es ahorro de tiempo y plata. 
Cuando los circuitos son de alta frecuencia o de audo en buena calidad, se cierra paso a señales espúreas (ruido eléctrico)
Pero cuando se hacen circuitos de radio frecuencia, hay que afinar la puntería con el cálculo, no sea que estemos generando un capacitor que manda a masa una señal que pasa por ejemplo por utra capa del circuito impreso, o cambiemos la frecuencia de un oscilador.
O sea: la masa corrida es para fuentes de alimentación y para ahorro de tiempo en la fabricación de la plaqueta. 
Antiguamente se llamaba sistema inglés al hacer el dibujo en función de lo que había que sacar ó comer de cobre, y se dejaba todo el resto. Con la irrupción de los circuitos integrados casi se dejó de usar esto (de paso, el párrafo "incursión de los integrados", me delata como un viejo).
Respecto a la impedancia de filtro para un filtro PI, y el valor de los capacitores antes y después de la misma, buscar en manuales de una veintena de años atrás, pues se usaban obligatoriamente en televisores y radios a válvula. Yo lo nombré como sistema de excelencia, pero es voluminoso, caro, y no me recuerdo de memoria los cálculos.
Un gusto, saludos


----------



## Reiy (Nov 6, 2008)

perdone usted mi poco conocimiento pero sigo sin entender algo,cuando me dice pista de masa a que se refiere,dice usted que  seria llenar el circuito,dejarlo sin espacios osea al trasar el circuito en la placa   donde  deveria comer el acido los espacios entre las lineas  del plano pues  dejarlas sin que toquen el  circuito a construiur y estos espacios en cobre  llevarlos a tierra ,y asi  claro gastar menos acido a la hora de comer el cobre noo? y con ellos  se eliminan  ruido en la placa en caso de los  amplificador?


----------



## Machimbre (Nov 6, 2008)

Reiy, te dejo estas estas imagenes que espero aclaren tu duda 

circuito sin llenar




mismo circuito lleno de masa




de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/utilizar-pcb-wizard-15192/

Con respecto a la conexión a masa en amplificador aprovecho adjuntar aquí un archivo sobre el tema, hace tiempo lo encontré en el foro ya no se dónde pero vale la pena revisarlo


----------



## Reiy (Nov 6, 2008)

gracias realmente me sirven de mucho toda la información..saludos


----------



## kusanagy100 (Nov 6, 2008)

bueno aporto mi granito de arena. he visto en muchos equipos q a los cables de entraday salida le ponen unos anillos de ferrite con solo una espira, son lara eliminar la emi (electro magnetic interference) 

y otra es q aparte de alejar el transformador, tambien se lo puede digamos hacerle una reja con laton o chapas de aluminio a modo q hagan de pantalla y se las manda a GND.

osea se le hace como una casita  al transformador para q las radiaciones no ensucien los componentes y calbes mas cercanos.

si se usa caja metalica todas las perillas potenciometros RCA PLUGS todos tiene q estar aislados e la chapa del gabinete para no crear espiras de masa como bien dijo luis

un saludo


----------



## Reiy (Nov 6, 2008)

a ver una cosa,decias de las espiras  en los anillos de ferrita,como es eso,como es que vienen,donde vienen  y su funsion mas detallada ,algun ejemplo,y dices que todos los componentes .potenciometros ,plugs etc tienen que ser conectados entre si y llevado a  tierra?


----------



## kusanagy100 (Nov 6, 2008)

Reiy dijo:
			
		

> a ver una cosa,decias de las espiras  en los anillos de ferrita,como es eso,como es que vienen,donde vienen  y su funsion mas detallada ,algun ejemplo,y dices que todos los componentes .potenciometros ,plugs etc tienen que ser conectados entre si y llevado a  tierra?



hola reiy entendiste mal, dije q todo lo q se le atornille a la carcaza metalica tiene q estar AISLADO de esta misma chapa para asi NO crear esñpiras de masa a masa, ya q todas las masas se unene en un mismo punto en la chapa del gabinete inclusibe.

lo demas ya dije q en muchso equipos vienen como lo describi, no tengo imagenes para mostrarte pero seguramente otros users capas q si.


----------



## Reiy (Nov 6, 2008)

ahh ya si ya entiendo osea que las placas y demas cosas que  tornille al chaisis deven estar aislados ah ok,bueno si alguien pues me puede  alpliar en lo otro que tengan  imagenes o por el estilo o si tu consigues alguna amigo pues te lo agradecere..saludos


----------



## sarjasalc (Mar 29, 2009)

hola a todos, me a gustado mucho todos sus aportes, de verdad que me hacia mucha falta esta información.  Tengo una pregunta para  Luis_Electronica, disculpa si te creo algun inconveniente
pero tengo un problema en el cual me gustaria que me asesoraras.  E diseñado un circuito electronico 
para la linea telefonica y me ha salido muy bien,  se me hizo necesario construir el mismo circuito para otra linea telefonica adicional,  las lineas telefonicas estan una junto a la otra por lo cual consegui un chasis en plastico para los dos circuitos, todo andaba muy bien mientras operara los circuitos por separado. me explico ponia en funcionamiento uno y despues el otro, empece a ensamblar todo en la caja, con el objetivo de alimentar los 2 circuitos con la misma fuente de 5V, encendi y funcionan bien hasta cierta parte.  el problema radica en que las señales que estoy capturando por la linea telefonica ya no las ve el circuito claramente, ademas de esto al levantar los dos auriculares por una linea se escucha lo que hablo por la otra. De alguna manera tengo que lograr aislarlas.

No tengo mucha experiencia en como controlar el ruido en los circuitos electronicos pero creo
que lo que esta causando este problema es:

1.  los circuitos son alimentados en paralelo por la misma fuente de 5V 
2.  Tengo referenciadas las lineas telefonicas con el negativo de la fuente de alimentacion de 5V

Pienso que muy posiblemente la causa del problema podria ser esa referenciacion.

Me gustaria que me aconsejaras sobre las acciones que debo tomar para eliminar este problema

gracias por la atensión prestada:

jason


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 17, 2009)

Agrega un capacitor de 1000uF a la salida 

Checalo''


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola para ruidos de RF tengo alguna experiencia (soy generador de interferencias, o sea radioaficionado) tienes que poner un filtro en L en cada entrada, una bobina o choke en serie con el "vivo" y un condensador a masa, el condensador depende de la frecuencia que interfira y es inverso a mas frecuencia menos capacidad, lo puedes calcular pero es mas facil poner uno de entre 470 pf a 2200 pf y el choke lo puedes montar sobre una resistencia de 10 M y 2 w con hilo muy finito aislado con plastico o esmalte a mayor cantidad de vueltas mas grande es la inductacia y es inverso a la frecuencia.
Tampoco va mal un par de condensadores en paralelo puesto en las salidas de altavoz de unos 100 o 220 k 250 v minimo
Y para los ruidos de alterna, usa cables blindados " buenos" para el manejo de todas las señales interna mente y externa mente, y si es posible cajas metalicas que puedas conectar a tierra o de madera o plastico forradas de papel de aluminio y este puesto a masa, la puesta a masa del aluminio la puedes hacer con un cable desnudo de unos dos centimetros en el extremo, pegado con cinta u otro tipo de pegamento.
 (recuerda que con estaño no sueldas en aluminio y la union hay que hacerla por contacto)


Un saludo

Pd. si cuentas tu problema "concreto" te daremos soluciones mas "completas"


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 18, 2009)

Este tema ha sido muy bien tratado en este pequeño tutorial

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## xavirom (Jun 18, 2009)

Me parece bueno destacar además, con respecto a agregar masa por todos lados en donde no haya pistas, que esta masa no debe cerrarse porque sino se formaría un lazo (espira) suceptible de captar ruido por inducción. Con respecto al diodo entre entrada y salida de los reguladores integrados, se utiliza cuando existe riesgo que al cortar la alimentación un capacitor cargado en la salida del regulador se descargue a traves del mismo pudiendo dañarlo. No es recomendable utilizar grandes capacidades en las salidas de los reguladores, es sufiente con 10 0 20 uF y algún cerámico de ,1uF,  en cambio si es bueno en la entrada de los mismos y lo más cercano posible a los terminales del mismo. Si el circuito a alimentar está lejos de la fuente, digamos mas de 20cm, se recomienda colocar nuevamente capacitores de desacoplo como los que se pusieron en la salida del regulador. Esto de las capacidades es mas bien genérico, conviene analizar cada caso en particular.


----------



## AZ81 (Jul 26, 2009)

También se puede poner a la salida de los condensadores de filtro una resistencia en paralelo, que vaya acorde el valor de la misma con la tensión de la fuente para descargar los condensadores y que no tenga un consumo excesivo para no cargar la fuente. Este valor podra ser calculado acorde a la fuente que se diseñe.
Otro sistema es poner un led interno para descargar los condensadores de la fuente.


----------



## gonmet (Oct 17, 2009)

Buenas a todos quería aprovechar este tema para expresar ciertas dudas en cuanto a la eliminación de ruidos.
-¿Como es el tema de la conexión a tierra? ¿se conecta al mismo lugar que la masa del circuito de baja tensión?
-¿me podrían aclarar como es el tema de los 90º del transformador con respecto al circuito (con alguna foto de un montaje si es posible)?
Gracias de ante mano y muy buen post.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2009)

gonmet dijo:


> Buenas a todos quería aprovechar este tema para expresar ciertas dudas en cuanto a la eliminación de ruidos.
> -¿Como es el tema de la conexión a tierra? ¿se conecta al mismo lugar que la masa del circuito de baja tensión?


Por aquí tienes algo sobre las conexiones de masa y tierra:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/



> -¿me podrían aclarar como es el tema de los 90º del transformador con respecto al circuito (con alguna foto de un montaje si es posible)?...


Respecto a la orientación de los transformadores, es deseable, dependiendo del espacio disponible, colocar el transformador de manera que el hierro silicio de la armadura apunte hacia la placa del circuito, de esta forma el bobinado expuesto queda a 90º en relación a la placa por lo que el efecto de inducción sobre esta será menor.
También es deseable colocar el transformador lo mas alejado que sea posible de las conexiones de entrada de señal de los circuitos


----------



## gonmet (Oct 17, 2009)

Muchas gracias
En cuanto a los 90º no me queda claro.
Decime si este esquema es lo que se debe hacer o lo que no se debe hacer.
Saludos.


----------



## pijon (Sep 3, 2010)

Hace unos dias arme dos amplificadores mono de 20w y 2 vias (salida para tweeter y salida para woofer) cada uno , mi idea es armar un amplificador estereo con estos  2 mono , el integrado que use fue el tda 2005 , resulta que por separado funcionan muy bien , pero aqui es donde me surge el inconveniente , quiero conectar los dos amplificador a la misma fuente , osea utilizar un solo transformador y una sola placa de rectificacion y filtrado , pero cuanto conecto los dos ampli a la misma fuente se escucha un ruido terrible (como si un ampli le introduciera ruido al otro ) , mi pregunta seria como hacer para que esto no ocurra y no tener que armar una fuente para cada ampli , muchas gracias por adelantado .


----------



## Andyseivane (Abr 11, 2012)

tal vez este tema sea viejo... pero pido que le respondan a gonmet la ubicacion del trafo porque a mi tampoco me quedo muy claro y tengo el mismo problema que el ultimo que comento u.u


----------



## cuervokbza (Abr 14, 2012)

Tengo entendido que el transformador tiene que quedar como "acostado" ¿se entiende?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2012)

gonmet dijo:


> Muchas gracias
> En cuanto a los 90º no me queda claro.
> Decime si este esquema es lo que se debe hacer o lo que no se debe hacer.
> Saludos.



Eso es lo que *NO* se debe hacer.


----------



## luisvivero (Dic 26, 2012)

pijon dijo:


> Hace unos dias arme dos amplificadores mono de 20w y 2 vias (salida para tweeter y salida para woofer) cada uno , mi idea es armar un amplificador estereo con estos  2 mono , el integrado que use fue el tda 2005 , resulta que por separado funcionan muy bien , pero aqui es donde me surge el inconveniente , quiero conectar los dos amplificador a la misma fuente , osea utilizar un solo transformador y una sola placa de rectificacion y filtrado , pero cuanto conecto los dos ampli a la misma fuente se escucha un ruido terrible (como si un ampli le introduciera ruido al otro ) , mi pregunta seria como hacer para que esto no ocurra y no tener que armar una fuente para cada ampli , muchas gracias por adelantado .



hola se que esto es viejo pero me preguntaba si lo pudiste resolver por que me acaba de pasar lo mismo que a ti espero me puedas ayudar



ayudenme no puedo conectar dos amplificadores a la misma fuente por que me aparece un sonido en uno de ellos , uno por uno no produce ruido pero al ponerlos los dos si . estoy utilizando un solo transformador con centro , pero cada amplificador tiene su propio puente rectificador con sus propios condensadores que hago?


----------



## Pablo LB (Dic 26, 2012)

Hola, prueba alimentar los dos amplificadores con una sola fuente.


----------



## luisvivero (Dic 26, 2012)

asi lo hice pero al conectar la señal de entrada del audio uno de los dos hace un sonido bajo como de 50hz y si desconecto el la señal de entrada de audio del otro automaticamente se le va el ruido a este


----------



## tinchusbest (Dic 31, 2012)

¿podes aislar las masas de la entrada de audio?
la fuente tiene dos puente rectificadores,hace una fuente con un solo puente rectificador y los capacitores de filtro que necesitan. Acá en la página hay un estudio hecho por uno de los moderadores,léelo y tal ves te ayuden a solucionar este drama.A mí me paso lo mismo pero con uno de transistores que tenia una retroalimentacion que me volvia loco 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## luisvivero (Ene 1, 2013)

mil gracias la arme con un solo puente rectificador y se le quito el ruido en un 99% quedo algo minimo pero es por que tengo mal organizado todo y los cables de entrada del audio estan junto a la corriente del tranformador ademas del mismo tranformador pero ya no me molesta  gracias


----------



## tinchusbest (Ene 1, 2013)

OPCIONES
1º Poner la fuente en un gabinete metálico separado del amplificador,pero a la entrada de alimentación del ampli tenes que colocar unos capacitores muy cerca de la plaqueta para que mande cualquier ruido parasito a masa. Si tenes una fuente de +V 0V -V tendrías que colocar capacitores desde + y - hacia 0V,sino directamente colocar el capacitor de + hacia -
2º Trata de que todos los componentes del rectificador y los capacitores de filtro estén cerca,pero separados lo suficiente para que el calor que emite el rectificador no afecte a los capacitores.
3º Si colocas todas las cosas en el mismo gabinete,y si es posible,coloca una reja alrededor del trafo para que se produzca el efecto FARADAY y esto manda cualquier radiación electromagnética a masa.
Coloca también si podes un cable a tierra desde la carcasa del gabinete,si podes,aunque en realidad no se necesitaría,o si tenes los enchufes con tierra manda el cable a tierra al gabinete.
4º Lo principal es que las conexiones de audio internas sean lo mas cortas posibles,y si podes hazle lugar a los potenciómetros en la plaqueta. También si poder hazle lugar a las fichas hembras de audio en la misma plaqueta. RECORDA TODO LO MAS CERCA POSIBLE.
5º Si podes hazle a la salida del rectificador y capacitor un regulador y estabilizador de tensión que te permitirá no depender de la estabilidad de tensión que tenga la red domiciliaria de tu zona. Coloca un fusible para protección entre la fuente y la plaqueta del ampli.


----------



## idem258 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow, vuelvo a seguir el hilo con una preguntilla:
Que material de capacitor es el mejor para las aplicaciones de audio?
Por ejemplo, para este circuito, que capacitores son?
http://sound.westhost.com/project99.htm


----------

